# Where to buy stackmat timers?



## tecnikal (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone in Toronto know where to buy the entire set or just the timer alone?

Online options if anything??

**I tried to search but nothing came up for Toronto so i made this thread**

Sorry if it's a redundant question


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.speedstacks.com

Pretty expensive, but seems to be a good place to buy from.

http://www.cube4you.com also has timers.

Stackmat timers are not sold in stores anymore.


----------



## krazaeda (Feb 16, 2009)

Yesterday I ordered on www.kidology.org but since they sent me an email afterwards stating that the shipping to France would be 33 dollars, which would make 63 dollars total for a stackmat, I canceled the whole order and now I'm basically looking for another place to buy. The American Speedstacks site sends me to the German one, but the German site is waaaay to expensive.


----------



## Crossed (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got the same experience as krazarda. It's not easy to buy a stackmat timer when you live in Norway. Is someone finds a site that ships to Norway and isn't too expensive.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 16, 2009)

After going to http://www.speedstacks.com/ push the Shop button on top, then push Online Store then scroll down to Competition Timer. It is $20.99. You might want the mini-mat if you don't have a mouse pad to drop your cube onto.

I didn't navigate that site well and ended up buying the big package that included the silly cups, huge mat and carrying case. (The case is nice, but I don't think I needed it that bad.)


----------



## FelixFroberg (Aug 19, 2009)

does speedstacks.com ships to any place in the world?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 19, 2009)

FelixFroberg said:


> does speedstacks.com ships to any place in the world?



Speedstacks.com only ships to the US and Canada.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 19, 2009)

Cube4you, and target sell them. Target sells the old model however. Without a Data Port.


----------



## skarian (Aug 19, 2009)

target doesnt sell them , atleast in Texas


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 19, 2009)

Speedstacks is not selling their products in retail stores anymore.


----------



## skarian (Aug 19, 2009)

ahhh...I really want one, and online is expensive


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

Speedstacks don't ship to Europe?? :/
I need 3 of those!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

The stackmats price difference is horrid between c4u and speedstacks.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 19, 2009)

if anybody in europe needs a stackmat, they are available for purchase in the full set with 12 cups and the mat/case. they are the black timers and cost £14.99 in shops at the moment, i can quite easily, and will happily go and purchase one and send however much of it you want to you, provided you cover shipping costs and of course of the item.

it will probably take two or three days to reach you, i recently send a package to hungary for olivér perge and it took under 48 hours!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

Are the black ones okay for competitions? I need them for a comp.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 19, 2009)

Black ones don't have data ports.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

Does comp. timer need a data port?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 19, 2009)

8a7) The Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement.

It doesn't need a data port. You'd only need a data port if you want to hook it up to a timer display.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 21, 2009)

when i browse the speedstacks.com for australia, it says page under construction. hahaha, this sucks
is there any significance whatsoever between using a computer based timer and a stackmat? i want one, but i dont think i need one


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 21, 2009)

puzl.co.uk


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 21, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> puzl.co.uk



I was gonna say that. Also, I think theres a UK version of the Speedstacks wbesite as I got mine from there. Puzl seems fairly cheap though.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> FelixFroberg said:
> 
> 
> > does speedstacks.com ships to any place in the world?
> ...



they ship to anywhere in the world but for too much price, you just send them an e-mail

i got mine (New) from e-bay for 25$ including shipping (Timer (Data port and memory) + bag)


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 21, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> i got mine (New) from e-bay for 25$ including shipping (Timer (Data port and memory) + bag)



hey that sounds reasonable enough. do you still have the seller's ID? you could PM me or just put it here


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 21, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > FelixFroberg said:
> ...



On their website, it says they only ship to the US and Canada.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 22, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> Online options if anything??


ebay


----------

